
Science, American legal system confirm barefoot shoes are bullshit - djug
http://www.vox.com/2014/5/9/5695290/science-american-legal-system-confirm-that-barefoot-shoes-are-bullshit
======
kstenerud
No, they didn't confirm that barefoot shoes are "bullshit", only that there's
not enough research to support Vibram's claims, much like there's not much
research to support traditional shoes, the raised heels of which are
descendants from medieval times when heels were used for stability in the
stirrups of a horse, allowing the rider to shoot a bow while in motion (and in
modern times, allow you to appear taller than you really are).

------
JoeAltmaier
Don't wear them, I have no skin in the game. But those two movies of runners,
one with shoes and one without, are not convincing. Anybody who hasn't run
barefoot all their life is likely to adopt a conservative, mincing gait.
Doesn't prove anything about the indian tribe referred to. Unless that movie
was of one of them, which I doubt.

------
lauradhamilton
I've run in minimalist shoes (puma H-street, not the five fingers) for years
and significantly prefer the experience to the heavy, inflexible Nike / New
Balance shoes.

I have a forefoot strike though. Wouldn't recommend using "barefoot" /
minimalist shoes if you're a heelstriker.

